# Which USA store do you prefer (POLL)



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2010)

Read the title, vote in the poll.
Post below about the reasons why :3


----------



## viET19 (May 5, 2010)

SpeedCubeShop all the way, cameron ftw


----------



## Feryll (May 5, 2010)

CubeDepot ftw! Then ispinz. I never really even heard much of the other one.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 5, 2010)

speedcubingstore, just because I have never used bigbee's store.


----------



## Poohbear (May 5, 2010)

SpeedCubeShop has great customer service, prices and selection! I will shop from them often. Cameron is very helpful to his clients.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 5, 2010)

They all sell similar products. I've only ordered from ispinz though.

I'd say iSpinz since he's nearest to my location though. I plan on buying an A-V in the future, and since iSpinz doesn't sell it last time I checked, I'll probably just buy from bigbee since he's in NY


----------



## ZamHalen (May 5, 2010)

Well the only shop i've used is speed cube shop and my order came in three days so I'm going to go with that.


----------



## dannyz0r (May 5, 2010)

Cube depot free shipping for me


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 5, 2010)

CubeDepot.


----------



## Feryll (May 5, 2010)

Yay bigbee is catching up!


----------



## splinteh (May 5, 2010)

SPEEDCUBESHOP


----------



## sasquatchfinder (May 5, 2010)

I think that speedcubeshop is the best because I have always had great customer service with them. Shipping was very fast (as usual) and the owner was very kind and prompt to ship out my items. If you are planning to make a cube order, speedcubeshop.com is the right choice!


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2010)

Am I thte only one who saw POLL and thought for a split second it was a new LL method?


----------



## richardzhang (May 5, 2010)

I have never ordered from any of these stores, but based on other peoples feedback, i think that cubedepot is the best because of the fast shipping and wide range of products.


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2010)

I've ordered 3 times from Cube Depot.

Excellent shipping times, excellent service, and the bags the cubes come in are amazing.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 9, 2010)

Who's winning? I don't want to vote because its pretty obvious which one I would vote for


----------



## Chapuunka (May 9, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Am I thte only one who saw POLL and thought for a split second it was a new LL method?



I actually saw PLL at first, but yeah similar thing.

I've only ever ordered from C4Y (ew) and Popbuying, so I can't vote, but I want to see the results... Oh well. Cube Depot seems like the best to me, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

sasquatchfinder said:


> I think that speedcubeshop is the best because I have always had great customer service with them. Shipping was very fast (as usual) and the owner was very kind and prompt to ship out my items. If you are planning to make a cube order, speedcubeshop.com is the right choice!



Registered the same day that this thread was created and only has 1 post. Hmm......


----------



## bigbee99 (May 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> sasquatchfinder said:
> 
> 
> > I think that speedcubeshop is the best because I have always had great customer service with them. Shipping was very fast (as usual) and the owner was very kind and prompt to ship out my items. If you are planning to make a cube order, speedcubeshop.com is the right choice!
> ...



lol, I didn't notice this, this is kind of suspicious. And he hasn't signed in since then either


----------



## killface (May 11, 2010)

I've ordered from all of them and they're all top notch imo. 

I had to give the vote to bigpee though because of his forum presence and inventory.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 14, 2010)

What about the store in oregon?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 14, 2010)

cubedepot:
1. sweet products
2. 200 miles from my house
3. cheap


----------



## sequencius (May 14, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > sasquatchfinder said:
> ...



duh that's because hes camcuber's friend. i saw him in a video of cameron's... but oh well there's nothing really wrong with this.. it's probably biased but as long as there aren't a lot of them doing this


----------



## Tim Major (May 14, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Who's winning? I don't want to vote because its pretty obvious which one I would vote for



You could just click view poll results.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 15, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> What about the store in oregon?



That store opened late and I don't see anyone making a review of it. Have you seen a review?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 15, 2010)

does this thread really need to exist, everyone knows cubedepot is awesome


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 15, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> does this thread really need to exist, everyone knows cubedepot is awesome



I don't. Cause I haven't ordered from there yet. Why? 
So many products, so little money, so much parent-nagging.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the store in oregon?
> ...



no, I was just wondering.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

I just ordered from there. I'll be making a review soon.
Although I have to say one thing about ordering.
DAMN!!! I orderd at 11PM and it shipped on 8AM. GOD!


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 16, 2010)

Cube depot, lil spendier than some, but fast shipping and good customer service. That, and come on, hes 13.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 16, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Am I thte only one who saw POLL and thought for a split second it was a new LL method?



You've never heard of the hottest new 1LLL method?

Permute and
Orient
Last
Layer.

GAWSH!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Cube depot, lil spendier than some, but fast shipping and good customer service. That, and come on, hes 13.



Cam's 15-16ish. I say both of those guys are pretty young.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Cube depot, lil spendier than some, but fast shipping and good customer service. That, and come on, hes 13.
> ...



That aint overly young to me (im 17) but 13 is just damn impressive to me.


----------



## camcuber (May 26, 2010)

I have massive respect for cubedepot. Just saying that having a child doing business with you may not always be a good thing. He has help with it, so it does run smoother.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 26, 2010)

i think bigbee should have $1 shipping to canada (or internationally?) like camcuber


----------



## AvidCuber (May 26, 2010)

I've now purchased items from all 3 US stores (Camcuber's, bigbee's, iSpinz's) and all are excellent. All my orders (from all shops) were shipped the day after my order was placed, and the shipping was extremely fast after that (just 2-4 days in my experience). They all have good prices, I think I can say that no one of these stores is better than another, because they're all superb in terms of speed, customer service, and legitimacy.

Thank you all.


----------



## iSpinz (May 26, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I've now purchased items from all 3 US stores (Camcuber's, bigbee's, iSpinz's) and all are excellent. All my orders (from all shops) were shipped the day after my order was placed, and the shipping was extremely fast after that (just 2-4 days in my experience). They all have good prices, I think I can say that no one of these stores is better than another, because they're all superb in terms of speed, customer service, and legitimacy.
> 
> Thank you all.



Well said.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 26, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I've now purchased items from all 3 US stores (Camcuber's, bigbee's, iSpinz's) and all are excellent. All my orders (from all shops) were shipped the day after my order was placed, and the shipping was extremely fast after that (just 2-4 days in my experience). They all have good prices, I think I can say that no one of these stores is better than another, because they're all superb in terms of speed, customer service, and legitimacy.
> 
> Thank you all.



Agreed


----------



## rikardob (May 27, 2010)

My most recent order was from cubingstore.webs.com and they forgot to send my Void cube out of a 4 cube order. I sent an email out and they sent it out the very next business day. It sucks I'm not playing with my void cube right now but customer service is a big deal when working with companies you plan to do business with in the future and I'm glad it wasn't some big hassle on my end. Thanks whoever owns that store. I'll be ordering from there again if need be. 

Why all the hate for C4U on here? My order came quick from them and the DIY C4U cubes are amazing.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 27, 2010)

rikardob said:


> My most recent order was from cubingstore.webs.com and they forgot to send my Void cube out of a 4 cube order. I sent an email out and they sent it out the very next business day. It sucks I'm not playing with my void cube right now but customer service is a big deal when working with companies you plan to do business with in the future and I'm glad it wasn't some big hassle on my end. Thanks whoever owns that store. I'll be ordering from there again if need be.
> 
> Why all the hate for C4U on here? My order came quick from them and the DIY C4U cubes are amazing.



Sorry for forgetting the void cube


----------



## Blake4512 (May 27, 2010)

speedcubeshop. Shipping is incredibly fast, it took 4 days to get from California to Michigan


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 27, 2010)

Bigbee is 13, but isn't Jason like 12 or 11? Or is he just short?


----------



## rikardob (May 27, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Sorry for forgetting the void cube



No problems really. Came today actually.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bigbee is 13, but isn't Jason like 12 or 11? Or is he just short?



Short,13. :/


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, 13? Someone runs a cube store at my age? Holy crap. I have major respect for you.

Cube Depot is the only one I've ordered from, but it's awesome. My order was sent out only two hours after I bought it, and it got here very quickly.


----------

